# using lye in the drain?



## Guspuppy (Aug 17, 2016)

Ok so yesterday I gave my dog a bath in my tub, and he shed WAYYYYYYYYY more than I was expecting him to. I'd had the drain wide open so all his hair went straight down it and it started to run slow. I thought, "hey, I have lye, I'll just pour some down the drain and clean it out!" So I poured probably at least half a cup into the drain and started running cold water down it. The lye seemed to solidify at the bottom of the drain though, instead of dissolving! I ran bucket after bucket of cold/warm/hot water down the drain before that clump suddenly disappeared. I have no idea if it dissolved or if the entire clump went down the pipes or what! So, what did I do wrong?? Should I have made lye water to clean the drain? Did the lye clump up behind the dog hair? I took a shower later and the drain seemed to work fine, but now I'm scared!


----------



## Susie (Aug 17, 2016)

If you have standing water, you just pour the lye down and let it sit 15 minutes or so.  If the water drains out while waiting, that's OK.  Just wait.  Then you pour hot water down the drain for about 5 minutes.  That should clear a clog.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 17, 2016)

I always mix the lye with water before running it down the drain. The lye in your drain should have eventually dissolved but even if it didn't completely, as long as it went through the pipes everything will be fine.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 17, 2016)

In case you're looking for a cheap, effective, non-chemical solution for hair clogs in the drain, this little gadget works wonders.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Zip-It-Bath-and-Sink-Hair-Snare-BC00400/100665735 
And did I mention CHEAP?


----------



## Guspuppy (Aug 17, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> In case you're looking for a cheap, effective, non-chemical solution for hair clogs in the drain, this little gadget works wonders.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Zip-It-Bath-and-Sink-Hair-Snare-BC00400/100665735
> And did I mention CHEAP?



I had one of those last year but it was inflexible and would not go through my tub drain, nor even down the bathroom sink! I ended up tossing it.


----------



## reflection (Aug 17, 2016)

Guspuppy said:


> I had one of those last year but it was inflexible and would not go through my tub drain, nor even down the bathroom sink! I ended up tossing it.


i've had great luck with the Zip It if the clog isn't down far, but you may need to remove the stopper first to get it through the drain opening. a plunger works well too and a snake is even better if it's really bad. i've tried just about everything. those enzyme products do work really well in the kitchen, but i have not found them to work as well on hair. my HOA doesn't allow us to use things like draino because our pipes are old and they can damage them further. plumbing problems are no fun!


----------



## Guspuppy (Aug 18, 2016)

reflection said:


> i've had great luck with the Zip It if the clog isn't down far, but you may need to remove the stopper first to get it through the drain opening. a plunger works well too and a snake is even better if it's really bad. i've tried just about everything. those enzyme products do work really well in the kitchen, but i have not found them to work as well on hair. my HOA doesn't allow us to use things like draino because our pipes are old and they can damage them further. plumbing problems are no fun!



I had the stopper out to start with, that's why I could see the lye clump.   I just need to invest in a real snake!  My pipes are old too, that's why I was a little worried about the lye clump.   Thanks though!


----------

